# Olympus OM-1. Excellent Condition? Good find?



## rallysman (Apr 5, 2010)

I found this camera at work. It had a endoscope attachment (I'll post pix later) but no "real" lens. Are these collectible? It has been in a surgery department for probably 30 years so it's VERY clean. I did not attempt to clean it before these pix and most of the dust is probably from the bag I brought it home in. Also, where would be a good place to find a lens for it. I'd like to play around with it since it seems to function perfectly. 

Thoughts?


----------



## compur (Apr 5, 2010)

These are popular and desirable as user cameras, especially in clean 
condition.  They are not rare though.


----------



## rallysman (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks 

I'll keep on the dig for a lens. I'm really impressed with the condition of this one.


----------



## Battou (Apr 6, 2010)

Look around E-bay for an OM mount lens, Lots to choose from. You can find them with little to no damage at a reasonable price. I keep a Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 on my OM-1 at all times and all I spent on that lens was $60 (USD)


----------

